# Why do Goldens have the bump on their heads



## Rose Clager (Apr 23, 2007)

I am just curious, does anyone know why Goldens have the head bump,
you know that little knot on the top of their heads. My rescue, Big Bear didn't have it when he came to us in 2/07, had plaque on his teeth, I believe from poor diet, now that his is with us 7 months, eating good kibble, and raw bones he has gotten the "Bump", Gwen, our other Golden has always had it. I do see it in Irish Settters, but no other breed I know.
Anyone?


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Well, I'm no expert but I think it's because their brains are so big with all that knowledge.....


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

I always heard "the higher the bump, the smarter the dog" 
Rosie has quite a "bump"

Great question, Rose.


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

Hmmm good question, my older one has it...I was told its an intelligent bump, don't know how true that is but he is REALLY smart....


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

I call Bean a conehead because her bump is so big! Don't know why it's there though.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I believe it's called the occipital (sp).


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

It's an emergency tennis ball!!!!!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

All dogs have this as part of their basic structure. The shape of the head, the amount of muscle, fat, and other things determine how visable it is. Is it likely your dog was obese previously, and upon getting down to the correct weight, the bump is more noticeable?


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm with the room for more brains crowd.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

Boomer has a big bump but I think its because he is a smarty pants!:


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

*Bump on the head*

Pippa has the bump on her head too. Her hair sticks up on it and I think it's pretty cute. It's even more noticeable when she's wet.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Beau's bump was really noticable when he was a puppy but when he was grown it went away. And he is the smartest dog we have ever had.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggie has a big o'l egg .....:::


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Lucy has a small bump, but Desi's is enormous! I don't think they fit the stereotype cuz Lucy is my smart one. Desi . . . well, Desi is very sweet. Let's leave it at that.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

vet told me the bumps are knowledge bumps.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

We call them thinking bumps down here. Dogs with them to me seem to be smarter.

Hooch


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

sharlin said:


> It's an emergency tennis ball!!!!!!!


I would say more like a golf ball... tennis ball seems almost like a tumor... :


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

i'd agree with the bump being a smarty bump...Saskja's got a huge one on top of her head but i think with her..half of it is smart..half of it [email protected]$$!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Well if the smarter dogs have them, that explains why in this house the only one that has a noticeable one is my 10 year old Whippet LOL bc he's surely got the only brain in the house other than mine and Courtney's LOL


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

It's called the occiput. All dogs have it. It has nothing to do with how smart an animal is. It's just the bone structure. Some lines of breeds have a more prominant one.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bama's thinking bump is getting bigger. And I know he is a smarty pants. He is getting smarter the older he gets.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

I've always heard it called the "smart knot". Buffy's is more pronounced than Abby's and she is definitely the smarter of the two.


----------

